# Your piano solos



## Marcin M (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey, do You have some piano solo composition that You want to share?

Many people here make instrumental/orchestral music in film/trailer/classical style, but do You have some simple piano solo works? Doesn't matter in what genre.

I made only one piano solo work so far, but plan to make more and I want to see Your approach for piano.


If someone is interested, here is my scribble


----------



## CGR (Aug 22, 2017)

Good idea Marcin, and nice playing. Here's a simple piano piece of mine:


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 22, 2017)

CGR said:


> Good idea Marcin, and nice playing. Here's a simple piano piece of mine:



Thank You very much 

I like Your piece, very soothing and it reminds somehow of Ludovico Einaudi


----------



## CGR (Aug 22, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> Thank You very much
> 
> I like Your piece, very soothing and it reminds somehow of Ludovico Einaudi


Thanks for listening Marcin - glad you enjoyed it, and I look forward to hearing more of your piano music.


----------



## gregh (Aug 22, 2017)

very nice piece Marcin, I have written for solo piano as well, although I do not play piano myself. I like the way your piece restates and develops the theme. Your piece as well CGR - very visually evocative. Here is a piece of mine,


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 22, 2017)

Good idea with piano compositions.
One of my own- a quite one...


----------



## CGR (Aug 22, 2017)

gregh said:


> very nice piece Marcin, I have written for solo piano as well, although I do not play piano myself. I like the way your piece restates and develops the theme. Your piece as well CGR - very visually evocative. Here is a piece of mine,



Thanks for your feedback gregh. Your piece to my ears has a traditional Japanese influence in it's structure and vibe.


----------



## CGR (Aug 22, 2017)

OleJoergensen said:


> Good idea with piano compositions.
> One of my own- a quite one...



Lovely simple idea and minimalist playing Ole - perfectly judged. Really like your piano tone too!


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 22, 2017)

gregh said:


> very nice piece Marcin, I have written for solo piano as well, although I do not play piano myself. I like the way your piece restates and develops the theme. Your piece as well CGR - very visually evocative. Here is a piece of mine,




Thank You  I wanted to make emotional type of piano music, I was listening Yann Tiersen, Brian Crain, Ludovico Einaudi and even Yiruma. My purpose was to achieve that emotion and that kinda "sad" feel.

Your piece is very calm and slow and minimalistic, and that's what I like in piano music  It reminds of one of classical composer and his piece, can't remind right now but something in "Clair de Lune" style


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 22, 2017)

OleJoergensen said:


> Good idea with piano compositions.
> One of my own- a quite one...



Yet another brilliant piece  I like the work the left hand does in this one.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 22, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> Hey, do You have some piano solo composition that You want to share?
> 
> Many people here make instrumental/orchestral music in film/trailer/classical style, but do You have some simple piano solo works? Doesn't matter in what genre.
> 
> ...



It is a beautiful piece, it reminds a bit of Ludovico but diffirent. Which piano did you use and which room or reverb. I like the room sound.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 22, 2017)

CGR said:


> Good idea Marcin, and nice playing. Here's a simple piano piece of mine:



A nice composition, very pleasent to listen too, ekstra nice with the bass! I like the key change.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 22, 2017)

CGR said:


> Lovely simple idea and minimalist playing Ole - perfectly judged. Really like your piano tone too!


Thank you .


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 22, 2017)

gregh said:


> very nice piece Marcin, I have written for solo piano as well, although I do not play piano myself. I like the way your piece restates and develops the theme. Your piece as well CGR - very visually evocative. Here is a piece of mine,
> [/QUOTT
> This one is very diffirent, it is like an artwork, I like it!
> Did you use some effects with the piano sound? Sometimes the lower tones sounds a bit like a bass guitar and the higher tones sounds far away. Did you improvise this piece?


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 22, 2017)

OleJoergensen said:


> It is a beautiful piece, it reminds a bit of Ludovico but different. Which piano did you use and which room or reverb. I like the room sound.


Thank You 

I don't really remember because it's an old project, but it's one of NI pianos, Berlin or New York I believe. And reverb was probably from Izotope 5 Cathedral or Church.


----------



## tiago (Aug 22, 2017)

Here are my two solo piano tracks so far (the first one is an unofficial demo for Spitfire's Soft Piano and the second one is piano version of a dramatic orchestral track).


----------



## CGR (Aug 22, 2017)

tiago said:


> Here are my two solo piano tracks so far (the first one is an unofficial demo for Spitfire's Soft Piano and the second one is piano version of a dramatic orchestral track).



We're getting a great collection here - maybe a piano solo compilation album is in order!


----------



## JPQ (Aug 22, 2017)

Its must be played one ? does sequenced count. i maybe try somethign someday.


----------



## gregh (Aug 22, 2017)

JPQ said:


> Its must be played one ? does sequenced count. i maybe try somethign someday.


Mine wasn't played, I wrote software to generate midi, then edited its midi output until I liked the result


----------



## Anami (Aug 22, 2017)

Ah, very nice it's a piano theme. I will join the party 
And very good start Marcin M!


----------



## CGR (Aug 23, 2017)

A little Nocturne I improvised a few weeks ago:


----------



## Anami (Aug 23, 2017)

CGR said:


> A little Nocturne I improvised a few weeks ago:



Nice one, which piano did you use?


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 23, 2017)

tiago said:


> Here are my two solo piano tracks so far (the first one is an unofficial demo for Spitfire's Soft Piano and the second one is piano version of a dramatic orchestral track).




Very beautiful tracks  I like that "soft" music.

Can You tell me Your reverb/delay settings for piano? It sounds amazing.


JPQ said:


> Its must be played one ? does sequenced count. i maybe try somethign someday.



Doesn't matter  It must piano composition and that's all.


Anami said:


> Ah, very nice it's a piano theme. I will join the party
> And very good start Marcin M!




Thank You 

Your piece is very moving and beautiful it reminds me of some movie and piano has interesting sound.


----------



## tiago (Aug 23, 2017)

CGR said:


> We're getting a great collection here - maybe a piano solo compilation album is in order!



Thanks a lot for the kind words, CGR! I would definitely love to release a solo piano album... hope it's not long till the time comes.


----------



## tiago (Aug 23, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> Very beautiful tracks  I like that "soft" music.
> 
> Can You tell me Your reverb/delay settings for piano? It sounds amazing.



Thanks, Marcin! Really glad you enjoyed it.  I mostly use the Valhalla stuff (Room & Shimmer) on the pianos and cut the low-frequencies off the verbs.


----------



## re-peat (Aug 23, 2017)

Here's one of mine: *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/ErogenousZones.mp3 (Erogenous Zones)*

_


----------



## Hywel (Aug 23, 2017)

<iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>

I have enjoyed listening to all of the postings to this thread so far.

I would like to contribute a little piece to this thread as well. It's an old piece (been on SoundCloud for 5 years) and on listening to it again the recording isn't a good one and there are some timing inconsistencies.

From memory... I was noodling on the keys having just seen the weather forecast of snow one winter's day. It was calm and still outside for some hours and I had just finished recording the piece when the first flakes of snow started to drop. I had my title immediately.

Hywel


----------



## CGR (Aug 23, 2017)

Hywel said:


> <iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>
> 
> I have enjoyed listening to all of the postings to this thread so far.
> 
> ...



I can 'hear' a vocal with this track. Have you thought of working on it with a singer?


----------



## CGR (Aug 23, 2017)

re-peat said:


> Here's one of mine: *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/ErogenousZones.mp3 (Erogenous Zones)*
> 
> _


Reminds me of Debussy! Nicely performed as always Piet.


----------



## Gerald (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice romantic melody Marcin! happy to discover a pianist...
One of mine... it would be fun to create a forum for piano and orchestra...



Gérald


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 24, 2017)

re-peat said:


> Here's one of mine: *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/ErogenousZones.mp3 (Erogenous Zones)*
> 
> _


Love it  It sounds like classical composition for me and is very nice



Hywel said:


> <iframe width="100%" height="166" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src=""></iframe>
> 
> I have enjoyed listening to all of the postings to this thread so far.
> 
> ...




I agree with CGR it would be good as the song  And I like the story behind the title



Gerald said:


> Nice romantic melody Marcin! happy to discover a pianist...
> One of mine... it would be fun to create a forum for piano and orchestra...
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You! I was thinking what title give to this piece, and I thought that best title resembling the feeling is "Memory" not like in PC but as something someone once had or some event from the past that now someone recalls

Your composition is excellent  Very nice playing, it reminds somehow of Liszt and a bit of Saint-Saens


----------



## Jorgakis (Aug 24, 2017)

Very nice idea the this post. Here is my piano solo version of a more orchestral song I did:


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 24, 2017)

Jorgakis said:


> Very nice idea the this post. Here is my piano solo version of a more orchestral song I did:




Very interesting piece I like Your harmony and chord progression, for some reason I feel like I'm on the concert in french café(don't know why french and why café)


----------



## CGR (Aug 24, 2017)

Another one of mine - not strictly piano solo, but a moody ambient soundscape:


----------



## Ron Verboom (Aug 26, 2017)

Here's a piece of mine called 'Verdandi'


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 26, 2017)

re-peat said:


> Here's one of mine: *http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/ErogenousZones.mp3 (Erogenous Zones)*
> 
> _


Very good piano performance! The piano sound great, I belive it is a "real" piano...?


----------



## col (Aug 26, 2017)

Great to hear all your work here .
Here's another.


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 26, 2017)

Ron Verboom said:


> Here's a piece of mine called 'Verdandi'




Great piece Ron! Very simple, yet moody and atmospheric. What does Verdandi means?



col said:


> Great to hear all your work here .
> Here's another.




This is interesting piece, is it improvisation? I have impressions that You improvised here. Anyway interesting harmonics You got here


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 26, 2017)

Well, it isn't exactly my work, but I did transcription of this awesome(in my opinion) ragtime. Only first 16 measures aren't mine I copied them from here http://www.musicnotes.com/sheetmusic/mtd.asp?ppn=MN0070566



I transcribed it by sight and ear using this video as basis


----------



## Ron Verboom (Aug 26, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> Great piece Ron! Very simple, yet moody and atmospheric. What does Verdandi means?


Verdani is one of the three sisters of the norns. It's from Norse mythology, they were female beings who ruled the destiny of gods and men. This piece is one of the 3 i composed, Urd and Skuld are the others.


----------



## col (Aug 26, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> This is interesting piece, is it improvisation? I have impressions that You improvised here. Anyway interesting harmonics You got here


Written , part played , plenty edit. Cheers.


----------



## Ron Verboom (Aug 27, 2017)

'The Three Norns' pieces:


----------



## re-peat (Aug 28, 2017)

OleJoergensen said:


> The piano sound great, I belive it is a "real" piano...?


Thanks, Ole. Actually, that's not a real instrument, it's the Galaxy VintageD.

_


----------



## VgsA (Aug 28, 2017)

Not that I'm a good pianist (at all), but I like to improvise from time to time as I find it very calming.


----------



## Marcin M (Aug 28, 2017)

Ron Verboom said:


> 'The Three Norns' pieces:



These are interesting pieces of music, I still think that Verdandi is the best, but I like cello in Urd 



VgsA said:


> Not that I'm a good pianist (at all), but I like to improvise from time to time as I find it very calming.




Maybe You're not good pianist but Your playing is very good. Piece is nice to listen and very soothing I could listen it all day


----------



## VgsA (Aug 28, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> These are interesting pieces of music, I still think that Verdandi is the best, but I like cello in Urd
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe You're not good pianist but Your playing is very good. Piece is nice to listen and very soothing I could listen it all day



Thank you!!


----------



## Ron Verboom (Aug 28, 2017)

Marcin M said:


> These are interesting pieces of music, I still think that Verdandi is the best, but I like cello in Urd


Thx for your commend Marcin.


----------



## monsieurmickey (Sep 13, 2017)

@Anami: i love "Piano Steps"!
Here is a music from a series called The Garden:
https://soundcloud.com/monsieurmickey


----------



## Divico (Sep 14, 2017)

A short improvised one.


----------



## Marcin M (Sep 15, 2017)

Divico said:


> A short improvised one.



Wow, it's beautiful really like this one. Do You have more?


----------



## Kaan Guner (Sep 17, 2017)

Jorgakis said:


> Very nice idea the this post. Here is my piano solo version of a more orchestral song I did:




This is a very good composition piano solo wise. My fav. out of all thread.


----------



## Jeast (Sep 18, 2017)

Great topic! Last night I feel asleep on the couch listening to all your piano parts on my headphones  Very soothing.

This is one of mine. There are a couple of strings halfway, but just imagine those or not there to make it a piano solo


----------



## Marcin M (Sep 18, 2017)

Jeast said:


> Great topic! Last night I feel asleep on the couch listening to all your piano parts on my headphones  Very soothing.
> 
> This is one of mine. There are a couple of strings halfway, but just imagine those or not there to make it a piano solo



Very beautiful piece it is. I stopped doing what I was doing just to listen the piece 

I don't think title "Alone" fits here, but that's just my opinion


----------



## Maxfabian (Sep 20, 2017)

Here is a piece I did for the release of Supergrand by Art Vista. Its a nice VI and I am pretty pleased with the composition as well Hope u like it.


----------



## Kaan Guner (Sep 20, 2017)

Maxfabian said:


> Here is a piece I did for the release of Supergrand by Art Vista. Its a nice VI and I am pretty pleased with the composition as well Hope u like it.



Any influences?)


----------



## Maxfabian (Sep 20, 2017)

Kaan Guner said:


> Any influences?)



There is plenty of them but I don't think that you can here it thru this piece. But if I should mention some it would be Jarrett, Evans, Bach, Chopin... you know the usual guys. Ah, I should also mention a women called Rita Marcotulli. She is a fantastic pianist. Check out the Contra Post album!! Its really fantastic. Cheers


----------



## FredericBernard (Sep 20, 2017)

Wow, those which have been posted are lovely - what a beautiful thread!

Here are a few of mine:

Piano only:




Piano with other stuff added:


----------



## Kaan Guner (Sep 21, 2017)

Maxfabian said:


> There is plenty of them but I don't think that you can here it thru this piece. But if I should mention some it would be Jarrett, Evans, Bach, Chopin... you know the usual guys. Ah, I should also mention a women called Rita Marcotulli. She is a fantastic pianist. Check out the Contra Post album!! Its really fantastic. Cheers



Thanks! Plus to that I'm hearing a little bit of Polyushka Polye in the piece. Would you agree?


----------



## Kaan Guner (Sep 21, 2017)

FredericBernard said:


> Wow, those which have been posted are lovely - what a beautiful thread!
> 
> Here are a few of mine:
> 
> ...



I'm halfway into Trigger Finger and I'm loving it. Go play it live and become the second Nils Frahm of Deutchland?))


----------



## JF (Sep 21, 2017)

Here's two of mine using Piano in Blue.


----------



## Maxfabian (Sep 21, 2017)

Kaan Guner said:


> Thanks! Plus to that I'm hearing a little bit of Polyushka Polye in the piece. Would you agree?



I have never ever heard that song before but if you say so it might be


----------



## FredericBernard (Sep 21, 2017)

"Snow" is an interesting composition with some cool textural exploitation of the keyboard. I enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing John!

As far as the used VSTI "Piano in Blue" goes, it has a pretty unique sound, with a sweet diversity in sound colors. Still a bit too "muffled" sound for my taste (I'm using EWQL Pianos Platinum for ages, while I think especially the Steinway and Bösendorfer are really great).


----------



## FredericBernard (Sep 21, 2017)

Kaan Guner said:


> I'm halfway into Trigger Finger and I'm loving it. Go play it live and become the second Nils Frahm of Deutchland?))


Thanks for that!


----------



## JF (Sep 21, 2017)

FredericBernard said:


> "Snow" is an interesting composition with some cool textural exploitation of the keyboard. I enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing John!


Thanks, Frederic. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 21, 2021)

FredericBernard said:


> Here are a few of mine:
> 
> Piano only:
> 
> ...




These are awesome, Frederic!!


----------



## composerguy (Apr 22, 2021)

Here's one of my improvisations (AKA "noodling around") from last year. Enjoy!


----------



## CGR (Apr 22, 2021)

composerguy said:


> Here's one of my improvisations (AKA "noodling around") from last year. Enjoy!



Nice one! Piano sounds great - love the immediacy of tone of a small upright piano.


----------



## Yellow Studio (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice thread!
My latest simple piano track.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 26, 2021)

This coming Monday (May 3) it is Music Monday in Canada, where 1.8 million students., teachers, music lovers will be celebrating the power of music education and advocating for its survival despite budget cuts. I have been translating their material for 17 years now. 

On May 3, at noon Eastern, everyone will join their voices to sing the Music Monday anthem, at the same moment across time zone. The anthem this year is again the song _Hymn to Freedom,_ by Montreal's native Oscar Peterson. Normally they'd have a mass choir too, but not this year. 

Due to Covid, all celebrations across Canada are local, and filmed, for those who can, and some will be built into a streaming presentation during the day. Supporting music education in these times is even more crucial, as it gives children a place to sort out their emotions and anxiety through music. 

This year I decided to record two videos of songs I composed a while back. It's just a fixed camera, with my splash of scruffy white hair. I'm using Ivory II, the Steinway library, and a Yamaha P125 for controller. Let me know what you think. 






Thanks!

André


----------



## Marcin Maj (Jul 6, 2022)

Hello everyone, I decided to dig up this great thread that I started few years ago on different account. 😁

Here is the piece that started this thread, now remade on different instrument and with nice reverb:



Since that time I made few more piano solos that I will share in time, if this thread gets revived.

Hope You'll enjoy it. And I'm waiting for more piano solos 😁


----------



## Roger Newton (Jul 6, 2022)

Back in 2006/2007, a music forum I think was called Northern Sound set up a piano competition for a piece around 2 to 3 minutes or something like that. I thought OK I'll have a go because I'd just retired and was playing again. For anyone that's remotely interested in library music, this Charles Ives inspired minimalist racket was the track that got me a call from a publisher and I didn't even know what library music was at the time.

American Minimalism.



I wrote this piece in 2014 as a memorial to everyone from every country that had been involved in the horrendous WW1 as centenary remembrance. It's a sort of Elgarian, old fashioned melodic piece.

Melodic.


----------



## Gerald (Jul 6, 2022)

Happy to meet piano enthusiasts... 
One of my pieces, 
Gérald


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 6, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> Back in 2006/2007, a music forum I think was called Northern Sound set up a piano competition for a piece around 2 to 3 minutes or something like that. I thought OK I'll have a go because I'd just retired and was playing again. For anyone that's remotely interested in library music, this Charles Ives inspired minimalist racket was the track that got me a call from a publisher and I didn't even know what library music was at the time.
> 
> American Minimalism.
> 
> ...


Wow VERY nice! Have only listened to the first one so far but wow!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 6, 2022)

Marcin Maj said:


> Hello everyone, I decided to dig up this great thread that I started few years ago on different account. 😁
> 
> Here is the piece that started this thread, now remade on different instrument and with nice reverb:
> 
> ...



Good idea re-starting this thread.
Its a beautiful composition. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 6, 2022)

Gerald said:


> Happy to meet piano enthusiasts...
> One of my pieces,
> Gérald



Beautiful and expressive piece. Wonderful playing!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 6, 2022)

A short simple piece in classical romantic style…..


----------



## Roger Newton (Jul 6, 2022)

Charming pieces there Ole and Gerald. Touch of the Debussy and Chopin! Very nice.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 6, 2022)

Beautiful work, Roger, Gerald, and Ole.🤘🏻 (Mine is all in my sig.)


----------



## Metamorpheus (Jul 6, 2022)

Nice thread, and lots of beatiful work! My puppy Bellman seems to find your Autumn Poem soothing, Ole. As do I 🦋

Here’s my contribution:

https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/g8QzVHGEr5kh2Pjx6


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 6, 2022)

Metamorpheus said:


> Nice thread, and lots of beatiful work! My puppy Bellman seems to find your Autumn Poem soothing, Ole. As do I 🦋
> 
> Here’s my contribution:
> 
> https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/g8QzVHGEr5kh2Pjx6


Thank you for your kind words. 
Puppy? Its a little dog?


----------



## Metamorpheus (Jul 6, 2022)

It’s a whippet. I think he’s supposed to be a dog but I’m not quite sure anymore.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jul 6, 2022)

Metamorpheus said:


> It’s a whippet. I think he’s supposed to be a dog but I’m not quite sure anymore.


Sweet 

I didnt know dogs likes music.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 6, 2022)

I can’t remember what piano I used for this as it was quite a long time ago that I wrote it. I’ll see if I can dig out the project and add that info.

Nostos Algos:


----------



## composerguy (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi, all! 

Here are a few solo piano pieces I've written recently:

Matthew Brown—Solo Piano Pieces

Hope you enjoy! Some include score videos I made (if you're into that kind of thing).

Cheers!

Matt


----------



## Lukas (Jul 7, 2022)

Here is an improvisation I've recorded with the Woodchester Piano (Fracture Sounds). I tried to capture the mood of the piano sound because I was quite impressed when I played it for the first time.



And a second snippet played with the internal piano sounds of the Nord Stage 3 ("White Piano" if someone wants to know the preset) and am Omnisphere string pad that I've triggered from a second keyboard.


----------



## Marcin Maj (Jul 8, 2022)

OleJoergensen said:


> Good idea re-starting this thread.
> Its a beautiful composition. Thank you for sharing.


Thank You  it's very simple compared to other contributions here, but I made it 6 years ago when I was just starting my adventure with composing. I think my inspiration was Yiruma or Brian Crain or Michael Ortega, anyway I was just aiming for this emotional piano feel/cliche.


----------



## Marcin Maj (Jul 8, 2022)

Gerald said:


> Happy to meet piano enthusiasts...
> One of my pieces,
> Gérald



Wow, I love it. If You told me some classical composer made it I would believe You, haha.



OleJoergensen said:


> A short simple piece in classical romantic style…..



I love this piece(like apparently puppy of someone also does )



Metamorpheus said:


> Nice thread, and lots of beatiful work! My puppy Bellman seems to find your Autumn Poem soothing, Ole. As do I 🦋
> 
> Here’s my contribution:
> 
> https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/g8QzVHGEr5kh2Pjx6


Great piece, I like the atmosphere, but isn't the mix very quiet?


----------



## Marcin Maj (Jul 8, 2022)

composerguy said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> Here are a few solo piano pieces I've written recently:
> 
> ...


Interesting pieces, what genre would they fall into?


----------



## Gerald (Jul 8, 2022)

If I dare, another classical piece


----------



## Marcin Maj (Jul 10, 2022)

Gerald said:


> If I dare, another classical piece
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening my friends



Thanks for sharing, I like first piece You have talent. And probably know more music theory than I


----------



## Gerald (Jul 10, 2022)

Marcin Maj said:


> Thanks for sharing, I like first piece You have talent. And probably know more music theory than I


Music theory? What is this? Haha!


----------



## DSorah (Jul 10, 2022)

Here is a solo piano piece I wrote last April titled "April Showers." Thanks for listening!


----------



## DSorah (Jul 10, 2022)

And here's another solo piano piece called "Melancholy Waltz." I really need someone to help title my compositions. It's my weakest link!


----------



## The Retroblueman (Jul 10, 2022)

This one sort of fell out of me whilst playing round with the LABS Glass Piano - it is in principle playable by one pianist (I got it shakily up to about 75% speed then did some midi naughtiness to take care of the skill deficit):


----------



## awaey (Jul 10, 2022)

actually I am not piano players,, I wrote this piece used Sibelius with QL Piano long time ago...


----------



## Marcin Maj (Jul 11, 2022)

DSorah said:


> Here is a solo piano piece I wrote last April titled "April Showers." Thanks for listening!



Great piece! I like the atmosphere.


DSorah said:


> And here's another solo piano piece called "Melancholy Waltz." I really need someone to help title my compositions. It's my weakest link!



Great stuff, very soothing piece.


----------



## Marcin Maj (Jul 11, 2022)

I wanted to share with You my piano improvisation that came out of me after breakup. Feedback will be appreciated. Personally I like that little melody that came out of me at 5:00 mark



Sorry for bad quality I recorded through my phone the speaker of my electric piano, I didn't have better equipment at that moment. Also few keys had broken dynamics, because that rubber under plastic was broken


----------



## composerguy (Jul 13, 2022)

Marcin Maj said:


> Interesting pieces, what genre would they fall into?


Good question! I'd say maybe anything from miniatures for live concert performance to, I don't know, quirky library tracks...? Maybe I've finally achieved the dream of defying categorization! Ha. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Marcin Maj (Jul 25, 2022)

Hello, I wanted to share my piano solo. This is first composition I made after 5 years gap. I tried to convey the feeling of Childhood. Title came before the piece was made, and while writing it I focused on the title.


----------



## Marcin Maj (Aug 6, 2022)

This is kinda sequel to the piece above that I posted, they were both meant for this painting. But this one focus more on childhood and vacation, summer that this painting is representing. First one is more nostalgic about childhood and memories connected to it, something you can't have back.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 10, 2022)

A short, peaceful piano composition


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 10, 2022)

The piano is my primary instrument and the one I most often write for. I usually compose in neoclassical and new age styles. Here are a few of my pieces:


----------



## blaggins (Aug 10, 2022)

Wow there are a lot of beautiful piano compositions in this thread, have listened to a bunch this morning and what a nice find!

I wrote this short piece in a sitting over the holidays last winter, was feeling jazzy and introspective (though I don't actually know anything about jazz really). I'm reasonably happy how it turned out, though it's maybe a bit generic. I mostly played it in, but I had to do it in parts because my piano skills are not what they used to be...


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 10, 2022)

Adam Takacs said:


> A short, peaceful piano composition



Its lovely and elegant Adam!
Which piano vst did you use? Sounds great.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 10, 2022)

OleJoergensen said:


> Its lovely and elegant Adam!
> Which piano vst did you use? Sounds great.


Thank you for listening, Ole!

I recorded it with NI Noire. (With Relab LX480 Reverb)


----------



## Marcin Maj (Aug 15, 2022)

I wanted to share here piano base of one of my instrumental composition. I started with piano then added more instruments, so I composed this with more instruments in mind.

I personally like that piano patch because of that lovely delay effect.

Also one key(G3) in my keyboard was broken a little and sometimes randomly played FFF. And You can hear that in this composition, because it somehow fits and I kept it :D


----------



## Marcin Maj (Aug 19, 2022)

I made this little composition in the middle of the night, and as the result didn't sleep, because I was going early in the morning to the airport, but I had to finish it before I left my home for week.

This is piano solo version, of this composition.


----------



## Marcin Maj (Aug 22, 2022)

This isn't exactly my composition, so sorry for that. But this is my original arrangement for one of the best pieces from DW show.


----------



## The Retroblueman (Aug 23, 2022)

Another one for the collection - I was actually inspired by this thread to write most of this back in July, then I got distracted by Bridgerton, but finally got round to "finishing" this (to the extent a performance of a piano piece can ever really be finished). Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Marcin Maj (Aug 24, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Another one for the collection - I was actually inspired by this thread to write most of this back in July, then I got distracted by Bridgerton, but finally got round to "finishing" this (to the extent a performance of a piano piece can ever really be finished). Hope you enjoy!



Very interesting piece, I enjoyed it. Do You have more of this nocturnes?


----------



## The Retroblueman (Aug 24, 2022)

Marcin Maj said:


> Very interesting piece, I enjoyed it. Do You have more of this nocturnes?


Thanks very much Marcin - no this is "Nocturne no.1" (as it were) - but I think 2 likes plus your very kind words are sufficient basis to justify an effort at Nocturne No. 2 (once I think of it😉). 

To the extent abstract titles mean anything there's a considerably more energetic "prelude" I did using the LABS glass piano which is on page 5 of this thread (see Jul 10, just after @DSorah 's lovely offerings).

PS - digging your (and everyone's) stuff too - hope this thread keeps going!


----------



## Marcin Maj (Aug 24, 2022)

The Retroblueman said:


> Thanks very much Marcin - no this is "Nocturne no.1" (as it were) - but I think 2 likes plus your very kind words are sufficient basis to justify an effort at Nocturne No. 2 (once I think of it😉).
> 
> To the extent abstract titles mean anything there's a considerably more energetic "prelude" I did using the LABS glass piano which is on page 5 of this thread (see Jul 10, just after @DSorah 's lovely offerings).
> 
> PS - digging your (and everyone's) stuff too - hope this thread keeps going!


Prelude is interesting too, I actually like how that piano sounds. Will be waiting for Your next nocturne.

I try to make this thread going, but there are not too many contributors. And I'm running out of piano solos


----------



## The Retroblueman (Aug 24, 2022)

Marcin Maj said:


> Prelude is interesting too, I actually like how that piano sounds. Will be waiting for Your next nocturne.
> 
> I try to make this thread going, but there are not too many contributors. And I'm running out of piano solos


On the case!


----------



## Garlu (Aug 24, 2022)

Sharing a couple of pieces:
1- Notre Dame memories (triggered by the fire it suffered): 



2- A very intimate demo I composed, using Mercury's piano library: 
Hope you like it!


----------



## Marcin Maj (Aug 29, 2022)

This is my last piano solo for now. It's also my original arrangement of quite unknown game track from quite popular game series.


----------



## Remnant (Sep 13, 2022)

Really used to enjoy this thread. Here's one I have been working on.


----------



## Marcin Maj (Sep 14, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Really used to enjoy this thread. Here's one I have been working on.


Very beautiful piece, and piano sound is also nice. It could be even 2x longer and I would be fine with it


----------



## Voider (Sep 14, 2022)

Here's a live improvisation that I've played two months ago, I've built myself a looping-piano (NI Noire) so that I could play over the textures still looping in the back


----------



## Remnant (Sep 14, 2022)

Marcin Maj said:


> Very beautiful piece, and piano sound is also nice. It could be even 2x longer and I would be fine with it


Thank you for listening and the kind words Marcin!


----------



## CGR (Sep 14, 2022)

Haven't done much solo piano of late. Here's a recent one from this week:


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 15, 2022)

Had a piece aired on BBC radio last night, which was a nice surprise. Starts 15'51" here:








The Sleeping Forecast - A soundtrack for peaceful nights - BBC Sounds


Rest easy with gentle music from BBC Introducing paired with Radio 4’s Shipping Forecast




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## CGR (Sep 15, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Had a piece aired on BBC radio last night, which was a nice surprise. Starts 15'51" here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit – was looking forward to listening:


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 16, 2022)

CGR said:


> Dammit – was looking forward to listening:


Drat ! Not to worry, it's also track 7 on my new album out today.


----------

